# Pizza Stone



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I have a new pizza stone and peel. The instructions didn't help much because I can't tell for sure if I put the pizza crust directly on the stone or if I need a metal slotted pan to put the crust on and then put that on the stone. Some things I've read led me to believe that I should not put the crust directly on the stone. Other things pointed to just the opposite. Which is it? I love pizza and would love to try my hand but I'm afraid of messing it all up.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Don't have a stone myself but all I've read said a layer of cornmeal between dough and stone, that's all.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

right on the stone. Preheat the stone, make your pizza on a well floured/cornmealed "pizza shovel" and slide it onto the hot stone. or make the pizza on parchment paper and throw that right on the stone. both work for me.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, the whole point of the stone is that it retains heat very well, and you want to put your pizza on something that's gonna crisp your crust up. Try getting used to using the peel (that is the shovel-looking device). Once you've gotten the technique, you'll be glad you learned it. It's a quick snap back of the arm, which will deposit your pizza dirctly on the stone, and makes for easy removal as well. Make sure that your pizza is floured on the bottom, but also make sure that you don't have too much flour, or you'll end up with a mouthful of powder.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

As said above, A little corn meal on the paddle... pop it on the stone and in 12/15 minutes your chowin.
I also bake all my bread on my stone.
Also like a seasoned omlette pan you only wash in hot water ,no soap
cc

[ 02-08-2001: Message edited by: cape chef ]


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks for all your help! I'll try it out this weekend. My husband will be grateful--he's sick of Domino's!


----------

